# Steampunk Art--last minute rush



## Gary Max (Sep 10, 2010)

Had a chance to turn a couple of my Steampunk Art Watch blanks today.
It's very rare that these are not sold faster than I can make them.:wink:
These pics are heading to my web site


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 10, 2010)

Those are really nice Gary. I didnt know you had a web site.  I'm working on one  (well trying)


----------



## Willee (Sep 10, 2010)

Great Job Gary.

For a while I was afraid we wouldn't get to see your take on this concept.
I like the hands on the face.

Nicely done ... not overdone ... glass like finish.


----------



## Skye (Sep 10, 2010)

There's a lot of Steampunk fans out there, I bet they'd eat that up!


----------



## razor524 (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome!!  Steampunk is awesome!!


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks Great, What or who is a Steampunk?


----------



## Gregf (Sep 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steampunk

http://steampunkworkshop.com/


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 10, 2010)

They look great Gary.  How do you bend the gears and other bits to fit the tube?  Do you use heat and if so how do you keep it from discoloring the bits?

Jim Smith


----------



## Tanner (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice!   Did you CA over black paint for the background?  Those are sellers!


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 10, 2010)

Good looking work, Gary. 
Those are sharp!


----------



## mick (Sep 10, 2010)

Great looking!


----------



## corian king (Sep 10, 2010)

Very Nice Gary!! Beautiful Job!!!
JIM


----------



## wizard (Sep 10, 2010)

Definitely Retro Victorian!! Interesting! Cool pens!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome pens Gary! I can't wait to try some.


----------



## oxx44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Love the pens. Great Job. I hope to be able to do this even half as good as you someday. Excellent work.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks good. Just enough in there to look good keeps it a little easier to do.

Yours look good but I am a complicated guy and like em loaded.

But I still like yours.

NICE JOB :biggrin:

.


----------



## areaman (Sep 10, 2010)

Reat job on the pens Gary! I am sure they will sell nicely.


----------



## patsikes (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## gwilki (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pieces, Gary.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Sep 12, 2010)

great job


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 13, 2010)

Gary those really look nice.  Judging from the first attempt you posted it sure didn't take you long to zero in on making them.  Nice  work.


----------

